
Show HN: Social Layer – An RSS reader focusing on reading experience - ckdaw
https://layer.social/
======
ckdaw
Social Layer started out as a side project to try out some new technologies
(my first PWA built on Vue.js). As it happens with some side projects, things
get out of control and progress further than you initially thought :) I'd love
to hear your feedback on this!

I used to use Feedly and Pocket a lot, but now Social Layer has replaced both
of them. Another feature I wanted was to make links between articles visible.
This helps a lot in digging to the sources of an article. You can read more on
our blog at [https://layer.social/blog/welcome-were-
open/](https://layer.social/blog/welcome-were-open/)

------
Arnt
Would you mind making a tour or demo? What you have is three buzzwords and a
signup button. Even if it's free, the aleph-null signups all over the web are
getting tedious.

~~~
ckdaw
Thanks for the feedback, Arnt! You're absolutely right, a video tour or even a
few gifs of the core features would be helpful. So far I've been concentrating
on the technology side.

------
baddate
it's amazing!!

~~~
ckdaw
Thanks! :)

